

Are all telephone calls recorded and accessible to the US government? - glaugh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/may/04/telephone-calls-recorded-fbi-boston

======
csense
Duplicate of <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5656174>

